# Good lighting



## Nwcid (Dec 14, 2018)

Some days when nothing seems to be going as planned, it can be a blessing in disguise. 

I had planned to get to this area a bit early as there were several locations I wanted to fly my drone. I showed up right as the sun was setting and only had a short time to shoot. 

Here is a sneak peak of the images I captured today, I think this might be one of my favorite images of the year.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice shot.....


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sometimes great things happen when you  least expect it. Nice one.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 27, 2019)

Very good indeed.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice pic with that bit of the old, golden hour sunlight.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2019)

Good light, for sure.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice scene, good angle, great light


----------



## Valerie Green (Apr 19, 2019)

Amazing photos! Looks like you really were at the right place at the perfect timing. I love going out with my camera into the wild and shoot horizons. However, previously I used to get a lot of flaring. But now I have switched to the new Sony A7R Mark III and I have loved every photo taken from that camera. I also like that it has a cool backlit sensor, less digital noise and weather-sealed


----------



## foggystone (Aug 26, 2019)

good light.


----------



## edsland (Aug 27, 2019)

Awesome photo, I really enjoy airborne shots


----------

